# Spaetzle



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

How does one pronounce "spaetzle?"

And! What consistency is the dough supposed to be? Like pie dough? Stickier? I tried to make some and the dough was quite sticky and difficult to press through the spaetzle maker.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It's pronounced spat (long "a") zle. I don't know what the raw dough's consistency is suppose to be like though. I use to eat it alot at the resturants in Germany, but never made any.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

In most cases sticky pasta dough needs more flour...though I've never tried to make spaetzle....as I understand it gets almost grated as it's pushed through a form...I've seen mentions of people using a ricer for it ...


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

My German in-laws pronounce it schpet zla. It should be gooey and elastic. From my German cookbook: "Lift up a gob of dough on the spoon; if it is the proper consistency, it will drop from the spoon in long doughy strands, not in a single large blob."

What kind of spaetzle maker do you have? Is it a press or the kind with the slide?


----------



## bonnycow (Feb 3, 2011)

I learned how to make spaetzle (or as in my fathers very german family "spatzen ")
when i was around 10 years old ... al.... ong time ago ! by making the dough stiffish with a little slump to it and piling it on a small cutting board and knifing it off the edge into the boiling water in little peices you have to work fairly fast this way 
I now have both a slide maker that sits over the pot which goes pretty fast and an older spaetzle maker that also fits over the pot but is like a flat bottomed strainer with holes about a 1/8 in . and you use a wooden spoon to push the dough through. 
For makers you want your dough to slump a bit more . but not runny .
When I am adding my water I kinda just keep adding until the dough stays stiff and all flour is incorporated , and then just a bit more to get good slump
I have never seen a press .. it would be logical that the dough would have to be a bit stiffer just dont add as much water 
You really cant hurt it by making it to loose .. just sprinkle a bit more flour 
If you are cutting it off a board , you need it stiff enought to stay on your board , and you dip yur knife (butter knife) in the boiling water each time so the piece comes off .

P Hyde


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Mmmm, love it.

I just make a large ball of dough and pinch off small pieces with my fingers. Toss it in zip lock bags and freeze.

Its really good fried in a pan with olive oil, onions, and shredded cabbage till the dumplings are browned and the rest is caramalized. Just add salt and pepper while cooking.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

In Hungarian, it is Galuska (gah- loosh-ka), and it is just about my favorite thing in the world! You want it to be fairly sticky and loose. If it is too dry, it is impossible to push thru the holes- but you could still cut off each one from a bowl or cutting board. In my family, the method depended on whether you wanted big "dumplings" or small ones. Big for soup, tiny for putting a sauce over. 
I remember my great-grandmother covering the upstairs spare bed in tiny little galushka to dry, and they were always served on the side with soups.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven said:


> Mmmm, love it.
> 
> Its really good fried in a pan with olive oil, onions, and shredded cabbage till the dumplings are browned and the rest is caramalized. Just add salt and pepper while cooking.


Now that sounds tasty! I'll have to try it. I have been known to eat them with just butter.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I got hooked on it in Hungary when went there for a Straw Convention. With the Hungarian Goulash (sp). I think I gained about 7#'s in the week that I was over there. I am lucky that there is a Hungarian restaurant just down the street from me. About once every couple of months I will get some as a treat. There is usually enough for about 3 meals, and tastes good cold as well as hot. YUM! 

Umm.... Would LoVE love love a recipe for it so could make my own. Please?


----------



## EmmyLou (Nov 14, 2002)

Morakai said:


> I
> Umm.... Would LoVE love love a recipe for it so could make my own. Please?


Me too, me too! Sounds heavenly!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Sonshe,
here a youtube clip, My wife love this spaetzle, She remmbers her Omra making for her as a little girl in Greman, her Mum make it for her as a treat when she vists, she uses a spaetzle board to make these German soft egg noodles,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkx_6OdE704[/ame]

She would serve it with a peppery gravy and shoulder of veal or beef maked in the pressure cooker. I must admit I love it as well but I'm not tell her that,

I rang her and got her recipe for you 
Spaetzle dough
Ingredients
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
2 large eggs
1/4 cup milk
Measure dry ingredients into a large bowl, stir to combine. 
In a second bowl, beat eggs and milk until well blended. 
Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients, pour in the egg-milk mixture. Stir the until the dough is smooth. 
Let rest for 10 minutes.
Bring 3 quarts of salted water to a boil in a large kettle, reduce to a simmer. 
Rest the spaetzle board on top of the pot.
Place a large spoonful of spaetzle dough in the center of the board. Scrape the board with a spatula, forcing pieces of the dough down through the openings. The idea here is to push the dough through so the pieces will land into the boiling water below.
Cook the noodles for 3 to 4 minutes or until they float to the surface. Stir occasionally to prevent sticking.
Strain the boiled spaetzle through the colander.

hope it helps MM

here another good youtube on making spaetzle
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW1TJWei6Uo&feature=related[/ame]



Sonshe said:


> How does one pronounce "spaetzle?"
> 
> And! What consistency is the dough supposed to be? Like pie dough? Stickier? I tried to make some and the dough was quite sticky and difficult to press through the spaetzle maker.


----------



## EmmyLou (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks so much Mick for the recipe. I'm going to try them out this weekend!


----------

